# Petition: spanish government intend to tax users of solar panels in Spain!!!



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Spanish Government are proposing new legislation that will penalise users of solar power in Spain by introducing a tax on those using solar panels! Please sign the petition to protest against this madness. If you sign can you please post a reply to confirm so that we can get an idea of numbers interested in this issue. Many thanks.

READ ABOUT IT HERE:
Government plans to penalise renewable energy generation at home - Spanish Property Insight

*PLEASE SIGN THE PETITION:* https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petitio...gia_Solar_la_Energia_Eolica_y_el_Agua_de_Mar/


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I signed and sent on an e mail to four other people. This was mentioned by the pp in the last year or so. I suspect it will be put on hold, like the proposal for restricting the rights to abortion etc., until after the elections next year.
Good luck.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Justina. It only has 27 000 signatures so far. I'm so surprised at that. The whole thing is just mental to me.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Solar energy*



Frank B said:


> Thanks Justina. It only has 27 000 signatures so far. I'm so surprised at that. The whole thing is just mental to me.


To me too, in all respects, cos I regularly go to Seville from Cadiz and there are solar plates on top of hundreds of roofs. However, since the govt is desperate for dosh, I assume they will tax anything that they possibly can.
Good luck


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Frank B said:


> The Spanish Government are proposing new legislation that will penalise users of solar power in Spain by introducing a tax on those using solar panels! Please sign the petition to protest against this madness. If you sign can you please post a reply to confirm so that we can get an idea of numbers interested in this issue. Many thanks.
> 
> READ ABOUT IT HERE:
> Government plans to penalise renewable energy generation at home - Spanish Property Insight
> ...


Hi,
Are you sure that this is still going ahead as planned?
The article that you linked to is dated July 2013!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Are you sure that this is still going ahead as planned?
> The article that you linked to is dated July 2013!
> Cheers
> Steve


I must admit, I thought this was done and dusted, although maybe not as I can't find the official passing of the bill.
The petition is also from 2013


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I must admit, I thought this was done and dusted, although maybe not as I can't find the official passing of the bill.
> The petition is also from 2013


Not quite the tax talked of here but illustrates the situation I think.

From 21 March 2014:

*How did Thursday's presentation at the European Parliament in Brussels go?*

Very well. Despite opposition from Spain's (ruling) Popular Party, the European Parliament has decided to monitor the situation in Spain.

That's because of a citizen petition asking the Spanish Government not to impose (what is effectively a) retroactive payment reduction for renewable energy in Spain.

*Do you have any hope that Spain's government will change the draft law in the face of all this international opposition?*

I think the planned reforms will remain pretty much as they are now, the government is just waiting for the right moment to pass the law.

*So neither you nor anybody else has been informed about when it shall be passed?*

No, it will be introduced by decree, without any compromise or dialogue.

Spain now leads the way in Europe for budget cuts to renewable energy and obstacles put in place for private energy generation.

The European Parliament will only be able to intervene once the energy reform has been passed, in which case they could argue the Spanish government’s approach to 'autoconsumo' contravenes EU law.

---------------------------

Spain's main electricity companies see that (green power generation) as a threat, they're scared of how competitive the photovoltaic sector is becoming.

The world will soon be powered by photovoltaic energy and our government is irresponsibly undoing all the good work we’d done.

I truly believe that if nothing changes, Spain will have to import photovoltaic energy from other countries.

--------------------------

The article

But this must surely be taken in context. The problem is Spain is broken and no one has a plan to fix it. So loony plans are bound to surface as morons search for some magic bullet. I say go for 100% tax on aceitunas, canas and bread Sr Rajoy, and add IVA to air. That'll fix it


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

And Frank Bs link

plans to penalise

although 2013 offers further eveidense of the lunacy. (Tx Frank)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's an old thread about it from 2013, started by...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/184561-nail-coffin-solar-power-spain.html


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry folks repetition in my thread above but I guess illustrating just how mad it is is no bad think. 

But I thought this interesting "The new tax would extend the average time it would take for solar panels to pay for themselves from eight to 25 years, according to the solar lobby.".

A figure for places north of Spain with much less sun is often quoted as 12 years.

Must admit I'm really looking forward to having solar panels but paying money to loonies makes it a whole lot less attractive


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Are you sure that this is still going ahead as planned?
> The article that you linked to is dated July 2013!
> Cheers
> Steve


I assume so Steve. It's still taking signatures and I haven't come across any other petitions on this issue so far. I decided to sign it to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

alborino said:


> Sorry folks repetition in my thread above but I guess illustrating just how mad it is is no bad think.
> 
> But I thought this interesting "The new tax would extend the average time it would take for solar panels to pay for themselves from eight to 25 years, according to the solar lobby.".
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that info Alborino. 'Loonie' is the right word. No wonder Spain is going down the pan. The combination of lunacy and corruption/ greed is ruining it for everyone.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Having lived in a totally solar powered house, for nearly 10 years in Queensland,we had quite got used to the idea of free electricity as it were, we were hoping to have the same sort of set up here, but all we hear are negative comments and opinions , nobody seems to know actually what is going to happen, ask 5 people get 5 answers to the same question, anyone really know what is happening!!!


----------



## sean123 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Spanish Tax on Solar*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Are you sure that this is still going ahead as planned?
> The article that you linked to is dated July 2013!
> Cheers
> Steve


This was first introduced in 2012 as a way of stopping Solar energy becoming a competitor to the big energy companies. Rajoy invented a massive deficit of millions in the enrgy industry and then blamed it on Solar power companies and thus imposed a tax on the sun.

Since then, it has been in hefty debate and it looks like the tax will be reduced to allow solar energy to enter the energy market and compete with gas and electric power.

November 2014 was the last time it was raised and debated in Spanish parliament.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> Having lived in a totally solar powered house, for nearly 10 years in Queensland,we had quite got used to the idea of free electricity as it were, we were hoping to have the same sort of set up here, but all we hear are negative comments and opinions , nobody seems to know actually what is going to happen, ask 5 people get 5 answers to the same question, anyone really know what is happening!!!


Nobody knows for sure because nobody knows what is really going to happen, nor when, including the government.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, not only that they used to subsidize you a couple of grand to promote new solar installations and you would get paid for feeding back in to the grid.
That's probably changed these days but it certainly beats having your panels metered and paying tax on it.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nignoy said:


> Having lived in a totally solar powered house, for nearly 10 years in Queensland,we had quite got used to the idea of free electricity as it were, we were hoping to have the same sort of set up here, but all we hear are negative comments and opinions , nobody seems to know actually what is going to happen, ask 5 people get 5 answers to the same question, anyone really know what is happening!!!


I can't see how they could possibly enforce it. In the case of an off-grid installation, how could they impose a tax upon you? Calculate the amount of electricity you're generating (using your own private equipment)? Or electricity you might have bought from a corporation had you been plugged into the mains grid? Like saying to people with bread makers that they have to pay a levy to Hovis for the loaves they could have but didn't buy from the company. I think the EU human rights people might have something to say about that dodgy banana.

In the case of grid-tied solar (electricity generated by your own solar panels with any excess that you don't use on lighting used to reverse your mains electricity meter) they may be able to introduce a tariff which gives you less credit for the solar units you generate yourself. In which case more people would likely switch to an off-grid system instead of grid-tied.

In any case, this idea was clearly thought up by a total muppet. If enough people get to hear about it and sign the petition against it then perhaps Kermit the Frog won't get his way afterall.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

They won't catch me; I buried my panels in the garden. They'll never see them


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

thrax said:


> They won't catch me; I buried my panels in the garden. They'll never see them


Burying your solar panels won't work Thrax. I hear they're renting detector vans from the BBC that go round checking for sun users who don't have a licence. lane:


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Use Irish solar panels, you only put them out at night


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It's not how much you'd have to pay in tax as the proposal is the capacity of your system to theoretically generate, but failing to register the system for tax which incurs fines running into millions of euros as they've just tagged this new legislation on to the old 'industrial' registering system complete with the same penalties. !! :lol:


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Has the legislation passed then Gus?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

'Energy giants out to kill off Spain's solar sector' - The Local

I don't know whether it has been implemented yet. When /If it is it will be by 'decree' , as in imposed without any discussion or vote. The EU are waiting for the Spanish government to implement it so they can issue proceedings .


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> 'Energy giants out to kill off Spain's solar sector' - The Local
> 
> I don't know whether it has been implemented yet. When /If it is it will be by 'decree' , as in imposed without any discussion or vote. The EU are waiting for the Spanish government to implement it so they can issue proceedings .


Well, this will really upset them then:






The Quantum Energy Generator based on 'the space energy generator' designed by Nikola Tesla.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Frank B said:


> Well, this will really upset them then:
> 
> QEG Germany - the movie - YouTube
> 
> The Quantum Energy Generator based on 'the space energy generator' designed by Nikola Tesla.


It's a scam, I'm afraid.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Keep signing the petition folks!

Found this related article:

"(Reuters) - A year after Spain, the sunniest country in Europe, issued notice of a law forcing solar energy-equipped homes and offices to pay a punitive tax, architect Inaki Alonso re-installed a 250 watt solar panel on a beam over his Madrid roof terrace.

"The government wanted people to be afraid to generate their own energy, but they haven’t dared to actually pass the law," Alonso said as he tightened screws on the panel on a sunny summer day this month. He had removed solar panels from the roof last year.

"We're tired of being afraid," he said."

MORE HERE: Taxes, fees: the worldwide battle between utilities and solar | Reuters


----------



## amaninavan (Mar 13, 2015)

This is mental

I will have to watch this very closely indeed. Our power consumption is very low so we wouldn't need very many panels.

Another thought that has just come to me is. Will they be able to tax mobile solar panels attached to vehicles and caravans. I will be living in a touring caravan in Spain and intend to have panels bolted to the top of it and the batteries within the caravan. How will they tax that. it is not a permanent structure and can be moved from site to site.

Paul


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a lobby group called UNEF (Unión Española Fotovoltaica) who are actively campaigning against the proposed tax. Podemos and Ciudadanos are also opposed to it. Their website has all the latest on the legislation.

Legislación fotovoltaica | UNEF

NB for anyone just joining this thread, this doesn't affect the solar panels which just heat water. It's about the ones which actually generate energy.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the link Alcalaina.

Paul, not sure about mobile solar - good point. A mobile home doesn't attract property taxes, so there may be a way out for you. Hopefully though, the nutters won't get the legislation passed.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

In an age when it's the norm to encourage all things Eco-friendly this tax seems ridiculous, and must verge on illegal, if not completely unethical!

I can understand a law to limit the quantity per household...so that the countryside doesn't start to look like one big solar panel station!....but to tax their use because of the loss in revenue strikes me as completely wrong.

Do the eu not have a stance on this?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Dear O Lord people think about the poor utility company's for a moment !

They have to spend millions greasing palms in the big house to get their terms & conditions into law & you lot want to start making your own ! 

Anarchists the lot of you.


----------



## amaninavan (Mar 13, 2015)

The authorities don't need to be logical, ethical or even legal. There remit is to protect themselves and there supporters so they all make money.

They do not like any kind of de-centralisation that they cannot keep control of.

They do not like you generating your own power because if you are energy independent then they loose a little bit more control over you.

This sort of thing will start happening all over but it is more obvious in Spain because the amount of sunshine means that solar power can constitute a real treat to centralised power production. 

Here in the UK there are moves to make saving your seeds illegal so you have to buy seed every year from the major seed companies.

other places in the world it is illegal to collect and use rain water

It will only get worse

paul


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

StevejR1 said:


> Do the eu not have a stance on this?


I suspect they do Steve, but I'll let someone who knows for sure come in and comment. Granted, as Paul says, we can hardly expect the authorities to have any values or even common sense on anything these days, since the lunatics have taken over the asylum. But the solar tax takes the biscuit and brings political power to a new level of intellectual corruption.

Hope you guys are still adding your signatures to the petition. In an age of green-mania, it's sad to see that the number of signatures on it is creeping up awfully slowly. Perhaps because it's written only in Spanish...


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Signed


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

have signed and cant believe the goverment think that a simple free thing like sunshine can be taxed on sola .
im hoping to use it for my holiday place in Oliva !!


----------

